# Topköder für Ostseeaal gesucht



## SeeHunter (16. Juni 2006)

moin moin 

Der Ostseeaal sollte ja nun langsam ja mal da sein, aber mit welchem Köder oder Lockstoff hat man die größten Chancen den Aal zufangen ?


----------



## Bxxt xnglxr (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: Topköder für Ostseeaal gesucht*



			
				SeeHunter schrieb:
			
		

> moin moin
> 
> Der Ostseeaal sollte ja nun langsam ja mal da sein, aber mit welchem Köder oder Lockstoff hat man die größten Chancen den Aal zufangen ?


 
cool, sag mal bescheid wenn du DEN köder gefunden hast.
suche nämlich auch immernoch...

Grüße

Mirco


----------



## Rosi (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: Topköder für Ostseeaal gesucht*

kommt drauf an wo du angelst. vom ufer der ostsee aus habe ich die meisten aale mit einen dicken tauwurm gefangen, oder blaukopf. obwohl der garnicht in der ostsee vorkommt.
wenn es tiefer wird, also vom boot aus, geht der wattwurm besser.
in der warnow fängt man besser mit heringsfetzen.

versuchs doch einfach, entscheident ist die richtige stelle. steiniger grund und ein süßwassereinlauf, also eine mefostelle
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 wenn du kannst, sieh dir vorher die wassertemperaturen an. bei solch einem absturz wie in den letzten 24 stunden, brauchst du garnicht losgehen.


----------



## dorschiie (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: Topköder für Ostseeaal gesucht*

moin rosi
das ist ja mal ein nettes zitat.


----------



## Rosi (16. Juni 2006)

*AW: Topköder für Ostseeaal gesucht*

welches meinst du?


----------



## Rumpelrudi (17. Juni 2006)

*AW: Topköder für Ostseeaal gesucht*

Ich schlage @Rosi für die hübscheste Boardferkelsignatur im AB vor :m:g

Jetzt, wo @Rosi es schreibt, fällt mir auch auf, dass ich die meisten Ostseeaale in leicht brackigerem Wasser gefangen habe. Sei es aufgrund eines Bacheinlaufes oder einem Binnensee, dessen Sickerwasser den Strandabschnitt etwas süsser werden lässt.
Wenn es dann noch regnet habe ich am meisten gefangen.
Benutze aber Wattwurm am 6er Butthaken(weil ich bisher keine Tauwürmer dabei hatte). Der Anschlag muß schon bei einem leichten "zuppeln" erfolgen. Wenn die Angelspitze sich erst krümmt, ist es zu spät.


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (17. Juni 2006)

*AW: Topköder für Ostseeaal gesucht*

Erst mal Glückwunsch zum Boardferkel Rosi. :m 
Ich habe früher als ich noch auf Aal in der Ostsee gengelt habe am liebsten mit Tauwurm geangelt. Die Aale beissen da sehr gut drauf und der Vorteil ist das die Krabben da nicht bei gehen was beim Watti schneller der Fall ist als mann gucken kann.


----------



## SeeHunter (17. Juni 2006)

*AW: Topköder für Ostseeaal gesucht*

Danke für Antworten

Ja ich wollte es mal wieder in der unserer LübeckerBucht probieren vom Ufer aus.
Habe eigentlich immer nen 1er Butthaken genommen mit einen Tauwurm drauf mit einem naja Erfolg.
Kann es eigentlich sein das die Vorfachschnur auch auchschlaggebend ist, da ich die eigentlich immer sebst zusammenbinde und oft einfach nur eine 40er MonoSchnur nehme.
Achja und man ließt gerade viel über diese Bienenmaden hat damit schonmal jemand so seine Erfahrungen gemacht ?


----------



## Rosi (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Topköder für Ostseeaal gesucht*



			
				Rumpelrudi schrieb:
			
		

> Ich schlage @Rosi für die hübscheste Boardferkelsignatur im AB vor :m:g


 
rudi, eine sau hat auch ihren stolz. es war liebe auf den ersten blick, sie heißt antonella. sie ist wie sie ist und wird sich weder schämen noch versuchen sich zu bessern.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




@seehunter, 
deine montage ist wohl für meteraale? 
mir reicht ein 35ger vorfach mit 60g/80g durchlaufblei. das vorfach ist knapp einen meter lang. dahinter hängt noch ein kleines vorfach von 25cm aus 30ger mono mit einem aalhaken, größe weiß ich jetzt nicht. 
jedenfalls viel kleiner als ein 1er butthaken, auch dünner.
das kleine vorfach kann ich ganz schnell wechseln, wenn ein aal dran ist. sonst ist das manchmal ein fürchterliches getüdel.

der aalhaken ist im hakenbogen nicht so breit wie ein butthaken und der schenkel ist etwas kürzer. so kannst du den köder besser verstecken. es ist ein irrtum, daß man große fische nur mit großen haken und dicker sehne fängt!

bienenmaden habe ich noch nie benutzt, versuchs doch und berichte


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Topköder für Ostseeaal gesucht*



			
				Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe früher als ich noch auf Aal in der Ostsee gengelt habe am liebsten mit Tauwurm geangelt. Die Aale beissen da sehr gut drauf und der Vorteil ist das die Krabben da nicht bei gehen


 
Das habe ich aber vier Jahre lang schon anders erlebt!!!!
Von wegen, die Krabben gehen nicht an die Tauwürmer!!!#d 
Nach 20 mins ist Schluß mit Lustig und der Haken ist wie neu aus der Packung:v mega sauber abgenagt!!!|uhoh:


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Topköder für Ostseeaal gesucht*

Naja ok, mit früher meinte ich vor etwa 12 Jahren. Kann natürlich sein das die Krabben ihre Ernährung umgestellt haben.


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (19. Juni 2006)

*AW: Topköder für Ostseeaal gesucht*



			
				Meeresangler_Schwerin schrieb:
			
		

> Naja ok, mit früher meinte ich vor etwa 12 Jahren. Kann natürlich sein das die Krabben ihre Ernährung umgestellt haben.


 
Mit Sicherheit:g 
Meinen letzten Versuch habe ich in Heiligendamm absolviert, mit Erfolg.
Der Aal war schneller als der Krabbenschwarm


----------



## Rosi (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Topköder für Ostseeaal gesucht*



			
				DRILLINGSHASE schrieb:
			
		

> Mit Sicherheit:g
> Meinen letzten Versuch habe ich in Heiligendamm absolviert, mit Erfolg.
> Der Aal war schneller als der Krabbenschwarm



und vorsichtig angefragt: wie lange ist das her?

an der seebrücke sind die krabben noch verfressener als im uferbereich. die kennen auch brot vom möven füttern und wer weiß was die leute noch alles ab und an über die kante gehen lassen.


----------



## tapaesser (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Topköder für Ostseeaal gesucht*

und darum nehme ich Krabben als Köder. Diese Spezie ist nämlich nicht kanibalistisch.
Geht aber nur da, wo Steine oder Steinschüttungen sind. Dort verstecken sich die Viecher wenn sie ihren Panzer wechseln. Weiche Krabben, Lieblingsspeise von allen Meeresräubern in Fischform.


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Topköder für Ostseeaal gesucht*



			
				Rosi schrieb:
			
		

> und vorsichtig angefragt: wie lange ist das her?quote]
> 
> 
> Das war im letztem Jahr, da war ich auf einem Parkplatz wo man mit dem Wohnmobil übernachten kann und da ist auch ne Kneipe. Ich bin sicher , du weisst wo ich meine. Treppe runter, 100 m nach links und 4 Stunden rumgespielt
> Es ist sicher nicht ein Hot Spot#d


----------



## djoerni (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Topköder für Ostseeaal gesucht*

habe meine besten und meisten aale in der ostsee mit frischen sandaalen gefangen. bei ruhiger see vom boot aus mit leuchtpose oder eben mit durchlaufmontage und amnesia vorfach. sehr gut hats aaber auch mit wattis an der leuchtpose geklappt. dann aber nen halben meter über grund im hafen. frische fischinnereien sollen in fischereihäfen auch top sein. geht ja wieder los. werde montag mal berichten.

gruß jörn


----------



## Rosi (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Topköder für Ostseeaal gesucht*

@drillingshase,
du meinst wittenbeck, eine schöne ecke für womos. ich dachte schon, mir wär aalmäßig was auf der heiligendammer seebrücke entgangen. da ist er nämlich nur sehr selten, alles sandig rundum. wenn einer gefangen wird, weiß das nach ner woche die ganze gemeinde

@djoerni, du sagst es! im hafen an der kaikante. es ist 13m tief, aber die aale beißen auf 2m tiefe, also mitten in der luft ( bildlich) früher glaubte ich, die rauben nur am grund. im hafen ist das ein irrtum.
an pose vom boot aus habe ich noch nie einen erwischt.


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Topköder für Ostseeaal gesucht*

@ Rosi: Von dort aus ist es fünf min bis Kühlungsborn und dieser Ort heisst Heiligendamm.

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=de&sll=37.0625,-95.677068&sspn=59.512696,92.988281&q=K%C3%BChlungsborn&ie=UTF8&om=0&ll=54.149768,11.794682&spn=0.087266,0.181618


----------



## DRILLINGSHASE (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Topköder für Ostseeaal gesucht*

Kann auch Klein bollhagen oder so sein! Egal, hier mal noch ein Bild von dem Platz

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=de&sll=37.0625,-95.677068&sspn=59.512696,92.988281&q=K%C3%BChlungsborn&ie=UTF8&om=0&ll=54.14459,11.793609&spn=0.005455,0.011351&t=k


----------



## Rosi (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Topköder für Ostseeaal gesucht*

feine aufnahme von wittenbeck#6
in heiligendamm gibt es keine treppe, nur ein treppchen. bis kübo sind es 7km zu fuß an der küste oder 15 km per kfz, etwa 20min. 
heiligendamm erkennst du an den 7 weißen, unsanierten häusern, den 4 sanierten häusern vom hotel kempinski und der seebrüke. dort dürfen keine womos stehen.

im ersten bild, genau mittig, diesen weg bist du zur küste gefahren, über die zugschienen, die auf dem 2. bild sehr deutlich zu sehen sind. leider steht der name des ortes nicht drauf.


----------



## Rosi (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Topköder für Ostseeaal gesucht*

hier ist die übersicht. der helle strich parallel zur küste, ist der wanderweg. dahinter die zugschienen vom molli. schon fast  vor kübo, der horizontale weg, führt zum parkplatz wittenbeck.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





heiligendamm ganz oben, kübo unten, nahe bei kübo der parkplatz wittenbeck


----------



## Rosi (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Topköder für Ostseeaal gesucht*

hier ist der parkplatz


----------



## Rosi (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Topköder für Ostseeaal gesucht*

und das ist heiligendamm, mit seebrücke.


----------



## Rosi (20. Juni 2006)

*AW: Topköder für Ostseeaal gesucht*

google earth ist ein tolles spielzeug#6


----------



## Ostsee72 (21. Juni 2006)

*AW: Topköder für Ostseeaal gesucht*

Hallo zusammen!!

Also ich bevorzuge beim Aaalangeln in der Ostsse Seeringelwurm/Tauwurm-Kombi, wird ganz gut genommen.

gruß
der Plietenfischer


----------

